# Can my partner work?



## EdT73 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am moving to Bangkok early next year.

I have a Buisness 'B' Visa.... can my partner (wife) work in Thailand?

Anything I should be aware of? Limitations?

Many thanks,

Ed.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Sure, your wife can work in Thailand as long as she doesn't perform a job from the list of prohibited professions from the Immigration Dept AND as long as she has got a non-B visa AND as long as she's got a Work Permit.


----------



## EdT73 (Sep 6, 2011)

So how realistic is this list of requirements? I don't really want to be moving to Thailand to have one of us shackled to a house all day and not able to work....

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ed.


----------



## EdT73 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am kind of getting the impression that I should bale on this job opportunity.... great pay etc. but don't want my partner to be in a position where she is very limited in what she can do for 2 - 3 years....


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

EdT73 said:


> So how realistic is this list of requirements? I don't really want to be moving to Thailand to have one of us shackled to a house all day and not able to work....
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


List of requirements for what? Please be more specific on the job-opportunity for your wife. In another post you write that she has organized some kind of job. 
Requirements do depend on the kind of job. 

You know YOUR requirements. If your wife isn't going to teach, she has the same requirements.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

EdT73 said:


> I am kind of getting the impression that I should bale on this job opportunity.... great pay etc. but don't want my partner to be in a position where she is very limited in what she can do for 2 - 3 years....


Ed, If you do bail out then can I have the job? Cheers, Bruce

You don't say what sort of job your partner might want. The chances of getting two good professional positions is very slim indeed. And I assume she doesn't speak Thai. What some expat wives do is wait for admin roles to come up with NGO's or embassies and then swoop on those. The pay is not much (more than for Thai staff but way less than expat package material). Even so there may be a need for Thai skills and the expectations re: skills and experience can be quite high - there being so much competition for these roles they can be picky


----------

